

How to design elegance - MichaelApproved
http://mixergy.com/elegant-matthew-may/

======
chaosmachine
This site is a great example of how video content should be presented: With a
short summary of the key points, and what you can expect to learn if you watch
the whole thing.

~~~
AndrewWarner
Thanks. I did that based on the feedback I got here.

~~~
callahad
I was going to complain about the lack of a text summary, but then I scrolled
down, and hey, there it was! It might make sense to push that a little higher
on the page, though.

------
_pius
Interesting to note that the author drew inspiration for the principles of
elegance from Donald Knuth.

~~~
spitfire
How far into the interview does he mention that? I had to stop watching
because I couldn't stand that used car salesguy doing the interview.

Oh, I looked on Amazon and guy kawasaki is coauthor of the book. Not going in
my reading list.

~~~
callahad
He mentions it at 5:15, in response to Warner's _third_ question. That's
awfully little material to go on when dismissing the interviewer as a "used
car salesguy."

